# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 30 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية السبت ٣٠ يناير ٢٠٢٠م

#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#الفيفا يعتمد تسجيل النيجيري توني للمريخ.. واكتمال إجراءات تسجيل الكاميروني باسكال.
#مجلس المريخ يخاطب الاتحاد لإسقاط عقوبة الثلاثي.. وإصابة جديدة لابو عشرين.
#رئيس لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد العام : سنتحري مع ثلاثي المريخ ولم نتهرب من اصدار قرار بحق شداد. 
#معلومات مثيرة عن كاميروني المريخ الجديد.
#وقفة احتجاجية لجماهير المريخ اليوم للمطالبة بفتح باب العضوية.
#مقرر اللجنة العليا لتأهيل الاستاد : لم يتبقى أمامنا غير التراك وقص النجيل والدور المتبقي على المجلس.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... إعداد المريخ لدور المجموعات

#الاحمر الوهاج

#مصدر مريخي يحذر من كوبري الشرطة العراقي لتسويق تيري.
#مليون دولار من التازى لاعادة المفكوكين.
#المريخ يضم الكاميروني باسكال ومهاجم جامايكيا.
#وفد الشرطة العراقي في الخرطوم لضم سيف تيري. 
#مدرب المريخ النابي في الخرطوم خلال ساعات.
#نتائج الفحوصات تبعد نجم مانشستر سيتي عن المريخ.
#وصول بطاقة النيجيري توني ادجو.
#الضو قدم الخير : عودة رمضان والرشيد وبخيت إضافة كبيرة لنا أفريقيا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعاقد مع الكاميروني باسكال ابيوسي





Hisham Abdalsamad 



تعاقد المريخ مساء اليوم مع لاعب أجنبي جديد إبان فترة الانتقالات الاستثنائية الحالية والتي تنتهي غداً السبت وذلك بعد أن ضم لكشوفاته متوسط الدفاع الكاميروني "باسكال ايبوسي" عبر صفقة انتقال حر بعد نهاية عقده مع أحد أندية الدرجة الثالثة في التشيك "أم إف كي".


وبدأ باسكال مسيرته الاحترافية من دوري الدرجة الثانية الأمريكي في العام "٢٠١٧" حيث لعب موسمين "٢٠١٧ و٢٠١٨" مع نادي "كلورودا سويتش باك" شارك خلالهما في "٣١ مباراة" منها "١٧ مباراة" في عام ٢٠١٧ و"١٤ مباراة" في عام ٢٠١٨.


وفي ديسمبر من العام ٢٠١٨ إنضم لنادي  "ام إف كي" الذي ينشط في الدرجة الثالثة بـ"التشيك" وهو النادي الذي اعاره بعد التعاقد معه مباشرة لنادي" سان انطونيو" أحد أندية الدرجة الثانية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ليخوض مع الفريق موسماً واحداً شارك خلاله في "خمس مباريات".


وعاد اللاعب الكاميروني بعد نهاية إعارته إلى ناديه التشيكي "إف ام كي" وبقي معه لأربعة أشهر "لم يشارك خلالها" ليعيره الفريق التشيكي مجدداً "ابريل ٢٠٢٠"، وهذه المرة إلى نادي "كي لوليا" أحد أندية الدرجة الثالثة بـ"السويد"، لكن اللاعب الذي كان يتواجد بـ"الكاميرون" - وقتها، لم يلعب مع فريقه السويدي حيث لم يتمكن من السفر في ظل إغلاق المطارات بسبب جائحة كورونا.

"باسكال" لم يتمكن من الالتحاق بفريقه الجديد إلاّ بعد أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر من الإعارة، لكنه لم يشارك مع فريقه في أي مباراة ليعود في نوفمبر إلى ناديه التشيكي حيث انتهى عقده في ديسمبر ٢٠٢٠م.


وبحسب المعلومات  فإن "باسكال ايبوسي" الذي سجل أربعة أهداف خلال رحلته الاحترافية، لم يلعب خلال آخر عامين "٢٠١٩ و ٢٠٢٠" سوى خمس مباريات كانت مع نادي "سان انطونيو" بتواريخ "٢٧ أبريل ٢٠١٩، ٢ يونيو ٢٠١٩، ٢٧ يونيو ٢٠١٩، ١٨ يوليو ٢٠١٩، و١٨ أغسطس ٢٠١٩" لتكون مباراة اغسطس ٢٠١٩ هي آخر مباراة تنافسية شارك فيها .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على ذمة مصدر عالي الثقة :



اتحاد الكرة يحول لاعب المريخ طيفور الى لجنة الأنضباط
Hisham Abdalsamad 

أشار مصدر عالي الثقة أن الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم سوف يصدر قرار بتحويل نادي المريخ واللاعب عمار طيفور الي لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد .

وكشف المصدر ان الاتحاد سبق وان كون لجنة تحقيق في الطريقة التي تعاقد بها نادي المريخ مع لاعب المنتخب الوطني عمار طيفور الذي يلعب لفريق باستيا احد أندية القسم الرابع بالدوري الإيطالي .

وأكد المصدر أن المريخ قد قدم خطاب يفيد بشطب اللاعب من فريق القدس احد أندية الدرجة الثالثة بمحلية ام بدة وقام بإدخال بيانات اللاعب كلاعب سابق لفريق القدس مع انه أن باستيا هو آخر فريق لعب له عمار طيفور الشهير بـ(الأمريكي) .

وكان أن تم أمس الخميس اعتماد طيفور اليوم لاعبا للمريخ بعد وصول شهادة نقلة الدولية من الفيفا بعد ان تم تعديل التسجيل في الانتقالات الاستثنائية الجارية حاليا لناديا القمة .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سماسره يتسببون في مغالاه تيري



Hisham Abdalsamad 

نفي مصدر مطلع بمجلس المريخ علمهم بوجود وفد من الشرطة العراقي للتفاوض مع سيف تيري واكد المصدر انهم قدمو عرضا مغريا للاعب تيري الذي لم يرد عليهم حتي اللحظة .

مفاوضات المريخ مع لاعبه تيري استمرت لاكثر من اسبوع واللاعب مازال يغالي في السعر حيث طالب بحسب المصدر بمبلغ 200 الف دولار مايعادل 65 مليار جنيه للتجديد لعام واحد فقط .

هذا وتنشط هذه الايام اتصالات مكثفة من قبل بعض الصحفيين المحسوبين علي المريخ بغرض السمسرة في صفقات التجديد للاعبي المريخ مطلقي السراح.

وقال مصدر موثوق ان الوفد الذي اتي للخرطوم للتفاوض مع تيري لايتبع للشرطة العراقــي انما هم مجرد سماسرة ومن دولة اخري غير العراق .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إدارة التطواني تصدر تعميماً حول نيجيري المريخ

  أصدر نادي المغرب التطواني قبل قليل تعميماً صحفياً عبر الموقع الرسمي  للنادي وصفحاته الرسمية بمواقع التواصل الإجتماعي بشأن انتقال مهاجمه  النيجيري "طوني ايدجوماري" جاء فيه:

 يعلن المكتب المسير لنادي المغرب أتلتيك تطوان لمحبيه ولعموم وسائل  الإعلام، عن إنهائه وبشكل رسمي تفاصيل انتقال اللاعب النيجيري “طوني  إيدجوماري” لفريق المريخ السوداني.

 وبموجب الاتفاق الموقع بين نادي المغرب أتلتك تطوان ونادي المريخ  السوداني، فقد تقرر بيع ما تبقى من عقد اللاعب النيجري “طوني” والذي ينتهي  مع الفريق شهر يونيو من السنة الجارية.

 كما لا يسع نادي المغرب أتلتك تطوان، إلا أن يتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للاعب  “طوني إيدجوماري” على ما قدمه من مستوى مميز خلال المواسم التي حمل فيها  قميص الفريق، ومتمنيا له التوفيق في تجربته الجديدة بالدوري السوداني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من "السيستم".. اعتماد "طيفور" كلاعب أجنبي في المريخ

  اعتمد نظام مُطابقة الإنتقالات "TMS"، اللاعب "عمار كمال الدين طيفور"،  رسمياً بصفوف نادي المريخ اليوم الخميس، بعد وصول بطاقة نقله الدولية من  إيطاليا.

 وبحسب المستند الذي تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فانه تم إعتماد "طيفور" صاحب  الـ"23" ربيعاً في صفوف المريخ، من قبل مسؤول النظام بالإتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم "سامي جديد"، عند الساعة الثانية و "36" دقيقة من ظهر اليوم  الخميس "28" يناير.

 وأفادت معلومة تحصل عليها #سبورتاق من داخل ملف اللاعب في "السيستم"، ان  "طيفور" تم تسجيله للمريخ كلاعب أجنبي عبر جوازه الأمريكي، بخلاف الإدخال  الأول الذي تم كلاعب مزدوج الجنسية.

 وكان المريخ قد تعاقد مع "عمار" في نوفمبر من العام المنصرم، ورافقت عملية  تسجيله بعد التعقيدات بعدما سجّله المريخ كلاعب هاو في ناد درجة ثالثة  بامدرمان، قبل أن يتم شطبه ويوقع للمريخ، الأمر الذي دفع الإتحاد لإيقاف  إجراءات تسجيله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق.. يكشف تفاصيل مثيرة بشأن مطلقي السراح بالمريخ

  تحصل #سبورتاق على تفاصيل مثيرة بشأن ملف التجديد للاعبين الذين تنتهي فترة تعاقدهم مع "المريخ" بحلول فترة الإنتقالات القادمة.

 ويتعلق الأمر بكلٍ من: "صلاح نمر، حمزة داؤود، عماد الصيني، سيف تيري".

 حيث تم الإتفاق بين رئيس نادي المريخ "آدم سوداكال" والرئيس الشرفي "أحمد  التازي" بمتابعة من رئيس النادي السابق "جمال الوالي" على تمديد عقود  اللاعبين خلال هذه الفترة.

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن الرئيس الشرفي "أحمد التازي" طلب أن يتم  الاتفاق مع اللاعبين على أن يتكفل هو بإرسال مبالغ التجديد.

 وبحسب المتابعات، قام "سوداكال" بتفويض الرئيس السابق "جمال الوالي" بالتفاوض مع مطلقي السراح والاتفاق معهم وهو ما تم فعلياً.

 وأكّّدت مصادر لـ#سبورتاق أن الرئيس الشرفي "أحمد التازي" قد أرسل خلال  الأيام الماضية مبالغ التجديد لمطلقي السراح والتي تسلمها "سوداكال"  تمهيداً  لتسليم اللاعبين المبالغ التي تم الإتفاق عليها بغرض تمديد  عقوداتهم.

 غير أن الملف ظل معلقاً خلال اليومين الماضيين واستمر الوضع غامضاً حتى  اليوم، دون أن يقدم "سوداكال" أي توضيحات بشأن التأخير في التمديد للاعبين،  رغم تسلم الأموال ورغم وجود تدخلات مكثفة من وكلاء يستهدفون نقل بعض  اللاعبين للخارج بالاستفادة من دخولهم فترة السماح.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يكشفها "سبورتاق".. أرقام مثيرة للجدل لكاميروني المريخ

  تعاقد المريخ مساء اليوم مع لاعب أجنبي جديد إبان فترة الانتقالات  الاستثنائية الحالية والتي تنتهي غداً السبت وذلك بعد أن ضم لكشوفاته متوسط  الدفاع الكاميروني "باسكال ايبوسي" عبر صفقة انتقال حر بعد نهاية عقده مع  أحد أندية الدرجة الثالثة في التشيك "أم إف كي".

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، بدأ باسكال مسيرته الاحترافية من دوري الدرجة  الثانية الأمريكي في العام "٢٠١٧" حيث لعب موسمين "٢٠١٧ و٢٠١٨" مع نادي  "كلورودا سويتش باك" شارك خلالهما في "٣١ مباراة" منها "١٧ مباراة" في عام  ٢٠١٧ و"١٤ مباراة" في عام ٢٠١٨.

 وفي ديسمبر من العام ٢٠١٨ إنضم لنادي  "ام إف كي" الذي ينشط في الدرجة  الثالثة بـ"التشيك" وهو النادي الذي اعاره بعد التعاقد معه مباشرة لنادي"  سان انطونيو" أحد أندية الدرجة الثانية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ليخوض  مع الفريق موسماً واحداً شارك خلاله في "خمس مباريات".

 وعاد اللاعب الكاميروني بعد نهاية إعارته إلى ناديه التشيكي "إف ام كي"  وبقي معه لأربعة أشهر "لم يشارك خلالها" ليعيره الفريق التشيكي مجدداً  "ابريل ٢٠٢٠"، وهذه المرة إلى نادي "كي لوليا" أحد أندية الدرجة الثالثة  بـ"السويد"، لكن اللاعب الذي كان يتواجد بـ"الكاميرون" - وقتها، لم يلعب مع  فريقه السويدي حيث لم يتمكن من السفر في ظل إغلاق المطارات بسبب جائحة  كورونا.

 وتشير متابعات #سبورتاق إلى أن "باسكال" لم يتمكن من الالتحاق بفريقه  الجديد إلاّ بعد أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر من الإعارة، لكنه لم يشارك مع فريقه في  أي مباراة ليعود في نوفمبر إلى ناديه التشيكي حيث انتهى عقده في ديسمبر  ٢٠٢٠م.

 وبحسب المعلومات التي تحصل عليها #سبورتاق ، فإن "باسكال ايبوسي" الذي سجل  أربعة أهداف خلال رحلته الاحترافية، لم يلعب خلال آخر عامين "٢٠١٩ و ٢٠٢٠"  سوى خمس مباريات.

 كانت مع نادي "سان انطونيو" بتواريخ "٢٧ أبريل ٢٠١٩، ٢ يونيو ٢٠١٩، ٢٧  يونيو ٢٠١٩، ١٨ يوليو ٢٠١٩، و١٨ أغسطس ٢٠١٩" لتكون مباراة اغسطس ٢٠١٩ هي  آخر مباراة تنافسية شارك فيها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق ينفرد.. وفد "الشرطة العراقي" في الخرطوم لضم تيري

  تحصل #سبورتاق على معلومات مؤكدة تفيد بوصول موفد من نادي "الشرطة"  العراقي إلى الخرطوم خلال الساعات الماضية وذلك للتعاقد مع مهاجم المريخ  والمنتخب الوطني "سيف تيري".

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن النادي العراقي وعبر موفده الموجود بالخرطوم  سيقدم عرضاً لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لشراء "كرت اللاعب" في ظل تبقى أربعة  أشهر على نهاية عقده مع المريخ.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن "الشرطة العراقي" دخل في مفاوضات مع "سيف  تيري" خلال الفترة الماضية وقدم عرضا للاعب قبل أن يرسل موفدا للخرطوم  ليوقع عقد احتراف مع اللاعب يبدأ من شهر يونيو المقبل مباشرة حال رفض  المريخ إطلاق سراحه حالياً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني: نرغب في ضم حسين الشحات من الأهلي
DPA ©




حسين الشحات
أكد الصادق صالح، نائب رئيس المريخ السوداني، عن أمنيته التعاقد مع حسين الشحات جناح الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بنادي الأهلي المصري.

وقال  الصادق صالح، في تصريحات تليفزيونية لقناة النهار اليوم الجمعة: "أرغب في  التعاقد مع حسين الشحات لاعب النادي الأهلي، فهو لاعب كبير وأنا أحبه  وأتمنى ضمه لصفوف المريخ".

وأضاف: "أتابع فرق الدوري المصري بالكامل، ولكن بالأخص الأهلي والزمالك، وفي الأهلي هناك لاعبين جيدين كما هو الحال في الزمالك".

وأوضح:  "الزمالك يمتلك لاعبا جيدا هو محمد عبد السلام مدافع الفريق، أما عن مروان  محسن مهاجم الأهلي فهو لاعب جيد رغم تعرضه للانتقادات وهناك أيضًا حارس  نادي بيراميدز المهدي سليمان".

وتابع: "مواجهة الأهلي ستكون صعبة، ولكننا سننافس بكامل قوتنا من أجل الصعود والتأهل للأدوار النهائية".

وأتم: "مجموعتنا في دوري أبطال إفريقيا متوانة، حيث نقع مع الأهلي وفيتا كلوب الكونغولى وسيمبا التنزاني".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحول هوية طيفور إلى محترف ويرفع كشفه للكاف




علمت بدون عنوان الإلكترونية من مصادرها الموثوقة بأن نادي المريخ قدم طلبا للإتحاد العام بتحويل هوية لاعبه عمار طيفور من هاوي إلى محترف بعد أن تسلم الاتحاد بطاقة نقله الدولية.
وعلى صعيد آخر ينتظر ان يرفع النادي كشفه النهائي للكاف يوم 31 يناير الجاري بعد وضوح الرؤيا حول هوية الأجانب الذين سيتم التعاقد معهم حيث تجرى معاينات مكثفة مع العديد منهم أون لاين عن طريق الإنترنت ولم يتحدد حتى لحظة كتابة هذا الخبر اي مؤشر لانهاء التفاوض مع أي منهم.
المعروف ان الرباعي الرشيد، عجب، بخيت، عمار طيفور سيرفعون ايضا مع الكشف النهائي للاتحاد الافريقي يوم الأحد القادم.
وبدورنا ننبه الى خطورة التعاقد بلاعبين على الهواء مباشرة وبدون اختبار طبي وفني وبدني واحذروا المفاجآت..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						رسميًا.. المريخ السوداني يتعاقد مع كاميروني ونيجيري




  المريخ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بضوءٍ أخضر من أحمد التازي.

أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني عن ضمّ اثنين من اللاعبين الأجانب”كاميروني ـ نيجيري” رسميًا إلى صفوفه.



وقال  النادي بحسب الموقع الرسمي، الجمعة،” رسميًا تمّ ضمّ نجم الدفاع  الكاميروني باسكال إيبوسي واللاعب يقدّم شكره لرئيس النادي الفخر معالي  أحمد التازي.
وأضاف” كما تمّ رسميًا ضم النيجيري توني أدجو قادمًا من نادي المغرب التطواني”.
ويستعد المريخ السوداني إلى مبارياته في دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا التي من المقرّر أنّ تبدأ في السادس عشر من فبراير المقبل.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب المريخ الجديد في الخرطوم خلال ساعاتٍ 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعد أنّ تمّ التأمين عليه من قبل مجلس الإدارة، ويتوقّع وصوله خلال ساعاتٍ.
أفادت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ نادي المريخ السوداني تسلّم  تأشيرة المدرب التونسي نصر الدين النابي، بعد التأمين عليه للإشراف على  الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.



وقالت  المصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ المدرب نصر الدين النابي ومعاونه حمدي صغير،  أجريا فحوصات فيروس كورونا المستجدّ، وفي انتظار استلام النتائج خلال  الساعات المقبلة.
ويأتي التعاقد مع التونسي نصر الدين النابي لتدريب المريخ السوداني بعد مغادرة الفرنسي ديديه قوميز على نحوٍ مفاجئ.
وينافس المريخ في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، وسيبدأ مشواره في دور المجموعات بملاقاة الأهلي المصري المقرّر لها السادس عشر من فبراير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التونسي النابي يفاجئ المريخ ويؤجل وصوله الي الخرطوم



Hisham Abdalsamad 

اكد المدرب نصر الدين النابي مدرب نادي المريخ الجديد انه لن يتمكن من الوصول الي الخرطوم يوم غدا السبت كما كان محدد له .

وارحع التونسي النابي السبب انه اجري فحص لفايروس كورونا اليوم واخبرته السلطات الصحية في بروكسل أن نتيجة الفحص سوف تظهر صباح الغد السبت .

واضاف النابي ان ذلك لن يمكنه من اللحاق بالطائرة التي تغادر فجر غدا السبت من مطار بروكسل وبالتالي فإنه سوف يبحث عن حجز جديد من اجل الوصول للخرطوم .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



Hisham Abdalsamad 

• تورينو يتعادل مع فيورنتينا (المنقوص) من لاعبين اثنين بالدوري الايطالي
• هاتريك رافا مير يقود هويسكا لثاني انتصار بالليجا على حساب بلد الوليد
• شتوتجارت يهزم ماينز بهدفين دون رد في الدوري الألماني
• ليون يهزم بوردو بهدفين لهدف ويعتلي صدارة الدوري الفرنسي
• جالطة سراي يطارد بشكتاش في الصدارة بفوز صعب على غازي عنتاب
• الجزيرة يكرم النصر بثلاثية ويعزز وصافته للدوري الاماراتي
• الأهلي يهزم المحرق بهدف دون رد في كلاسيكو البحرين
• قرعة كأس الملك: مواجهة سهلة لبرشلونة.. وألميريا يصطدم بإشبيلية
• سان جيرمان يعلن إصابة الثنائي (فيراتي وعبدو ديالو) بفيروس كورونا
• الدوري الإنجليزي يبدأ تجربة "تغييرات الارتجاج" اعتبارا من 6 فبراير
• رونالدو يعود لقائمة يوفنتوس أمام سامبدوريا في الدوري الايطالي
• أحمد أحمد يستعيد رئاسة الكاف بحكم صادر عن المحكمة الدولية
• الاتحاد الإفريقي يصادق على ملف ولد يحيى لانتخابات رئاسة الكاف
• إيجابية فحص كورونا لمدرب بنفيكا البرتغالي بعد 7 اختبارات سلبية
• وست هام يونايتد يتعاقد بشكل دائم مع النجم الجزائري سعيد بن رحمة
• رسميًا.. يوفنتوس يضم نيكولو روفيلا نجم جنوى الايطالي
• بارما يتوصل لاتفاق مع بايرن ميونخ على استعارة المهاجم الهولندي زيركزي
• البوسني دراجان مدربًا للإسماعيلي .. كومان يؤجل اجتماع حسم ميركاتو برشلونة
• الاتحاد الإيطالي يوقف إبراهيموفيتش ولوكاكو على خلفية شجارهما في الديربي
• توقعات بغياب هاري كين أسابيع عن توتنهام بسبب الإصابة أمام ليفربول
• ريفالدو: سيناريو كريستيانو كان الأفضل لميسي وبرشلونة
• كول: إقالة لامبارد قرار خاطئ .. بيرلو: رونالدو يتحمل نتيجة أفعاله
• كونتي: لم أطلب دجيكو.. وإريكسن لن يبقى لأجل الركلات الحرة
• كلوب: لن نهدأ في الميركاتو قبل حل مشكلتنا .. النصيري: لن أغادر إشبيلية
• رونالدو: مستعد للتضحية بأصابعي من أجل التشامبيونزليج وليبرتادوريس
• بيتوني مساعد زيدان: "بطء" عملية تجديد عقد سيرجيو راموس لن تؤثر عليه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :






❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21




* إيفرتون (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد 14:30  beIN 2  ذهاب (1-2)


* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) شيفيلد يونايتد 17:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (1-0)


* كريستال بالاس (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون 17:00  beIN 8  ذهاب (0-2)


* وست بروميتش (-- : --) فولهام 17:00  beIN 9  ذهاب (0-2)


* آرسنال (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد 19:30  beIN 2  ذهاب (1-0)


* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) أستون فيلا 22:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (4-3)


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* إيبار (-- : --) إشبيلية 15:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-0)


* ريال مدريد (-- : --) ليفانتي 17:15  beIN 3  ذهاب (2-0)


* فالنسيا (-- : --) إلتشي 19:30  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-2)


* فياريال (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد 22:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* بولونيا (-- : --) ميلان 16:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (0-2)


* سامبدوريا (-- : --) يوفنتوس 19:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (0-3)


* انتر ميلان (-- : --) بينفينتو 21:45  beIN 1  ذهاب (5-2)


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* فيردر بريمن (-- : --) شالكه 08:00  SKY 4  ذهاب (3-1)


* بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) أوجسبورج 08:00  SKY 3  ذهاب (0-2)


* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (-- : --) هيرتا برلين 08:00  SKY 5  ذهاب (3-1)


* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) هوفنهايم 08:00  SKY 1  ذهاب (1-4)


* يونيون برلين (-- : --) مونشنغلادباخ 08:00  SKY 6  ذهاب (1-1)


* لايبزيج (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن 19:30  SKY 1  ذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  الأسبوع 22


* مونبلييه (-- : --) لانس 18:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (3-2)


* مارسيليا (-- : --) رين 22:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (1-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* الفيصلي (-- : --) التعاون 14:40  KSA 3  ذهاب (1-1)


* أبها (-- : --) الشباب 15:00  KSA 4  ذهاب (0-1)


* الاتفاق (-- : --) الاتحاد 17:00  KSA 3  ذهاب (2-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الليبرتادوريس  النهائي

بالميراس - البرازيل (-- : --) سانتوس - البرازيل 22:00  beIN 5  ماراكانا





..................................................  .....


■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


ه
❖ #سوبر_سيمبا  مباريات ودية


* الهلال (2 : 1) مازيمبي

#الترتيب : سيمبا (3) الهلال (3) مازيمبي (0)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* بلد الوليد (1 : 3) هويسكا

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (47) ريال مدريد (40) برشلونة (37) إشبيلية (36) فياريال (34)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* تورينو (1 : 1) فيورنتينا

#الترتيب : ميلان (43) انتر ميلان (41) روما (37) أتلانتا (36) يوفنتوس (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* شتوتجارت (2 : 0) ماينز

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (42) لايبزيج (35) باير ليفركوزن (32) فولفسبورج (32) مونشنغلادباخ (31)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* ليون (2 : 1 بوردو

#الترتيب : ليون (46) سان جيرمان (45) ليل (45) موناكو (39) رين (36)

..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم ابوعاقلة اماسا




توهان وإنعدام ثقة..! 

- يعيش أهل المريخ في حالة من القلق وإنعدام الثقة والتوهان بسبب مجلس إلإدارة وما اجتره إليهم من أزمات وبسبب رئيس النادي الغامض غموضاً يثير القلق على النادي الكبير،

- وهو ما يدفعنا للقول أننا لم نر المريخ في مثل هذه الأوضاع في أي سنة من السنوات التي عانى فيها، حتى في عام الرمادة كان هنالك أفق وأمل وثقة في بعض القيادات

- وأنهم متى صحى ضميرهم وسخي عطاءهم تبدلت الأحوال، ولكن ما يمر به المريخ اليوم يؤكد أن أسوأ مافي الرياضة والعلاقات الإنسانية عامة أن تصل العلاقات مرحلة من إنعدام الثقة

- ويفقد الناس اللغة المشتركة التي كانت تجعلهم قريبين من بعضهم، متفاهمين.. متآلفين ومتحابين، ولكن بسبب رئيسهم الغامض، فقد المريخاب الثقة في كل شيء، وهو ما يؤثر في الإستقرار ويضربه بزلزال بمقياس عشربن ريختر.

- تتضارب أخبار التعاقدات وتتدفق أخبار التعاقد مع هذا وذاك، وفي الأغلب تكون الأخبار مفبركة ومغلوطة لضبابية الموقف في المصدر،

- وحتى التعاقدات مع المدربين يلفها غموض غير طبيعي يدل على أن من يجلس على كرسي الرئاسة إنسان غير طبيعي أيضاً، يتعاقد مع مدرب للأحمال وقبل أن تطأ قدماه أرض الوطن يصدر قراراً بإلغاء التعاقد.

- ثم يتعاقد مع مدرب صربي وقبل أن يصل إلى الخرطوم يصرف النظر.. فيسرع الصربي إلى الفيفا لينكأ جراحات لا تكاد تهدأ حتى تجد من يجددها.

-حتى الآن سمعنا عن أكثر من خمسة عشر إسماً رشح للإنضمام للفريق ولو سألت أحدهم عن المؤكد حضورهم إلى السودان سيجيب الجميع ألا أحد من اللاعبين الذين تكرر الحديث عن تعاقد سوداكال معهم والفريق هنا يباري الإمتداد إستعداداً للأبطال..!

- المريخ يملك أفضل العناصر في فريقه بدون شك، ولكن القصور الإداري الواضح وعدم ثقة اللاعبين في رئيس النادي ومجلس إدارته قد يكون سبباً في تدني النتائج في الفترة القادمة وإنهيار الأحلام والطموحات بظهور جيد في الأبطال،

- فضلاً عن أن غموض سوداكال ينعكس على عموم الأوضاع في المريخ، خاصة مستقبله الإداري الذي بات رهن مزاجيته وتقلباته، ولحسن حظه وجد المريخاب في حالة إحتراب وإنقسامات ومشاكسات.. وتباعد غريب…

- لذلك حق عليهم القول: (كيفما تكونوا يولى عليكم).. فقد رفضوا كل الحلول التي توصلهم للهدف الأسمى، من أجل حلول تحقق إنتصارات شخصية بخسة لا تعني مستقبل النادي في شيء.

- إستعداد الرئيس الفخري التازي لتغيير واقع النادي، والمساهمة في تجميل الواقع سيصطدم بغرابة شخصية آدم سوداكال، ما لم يكن قد اصطدم به فعلاً حتى الآن.. لذلك كانت المعالجة الأنجع والأفيد أن يسبق تصحيح الوضع الإداري أولاً قبل البحث عن رعاة وداعمين.

- المريخ بحاجة إلى مجلس إدارة واعي بمكانة هذا النادي، له قدرات تؤهله لوضع برنامج يساعد أو يقرب النادي من تحقيق طموحات الأنصار على كافة الأصعدة، بدء من فريق الكرة والمنشآت ومؤسسية العمل وبقية الملفات المهمة..

- فإدارة نادي مثل المريخ في قاعدته وإرثه الكبير يختلف عن إدارة الأندية الأخرى الذي لا يتجاوز مجتمعها كله مريخاب سند الكيان مثلاً أتوقع أن تتدخل شخصيات مريخية مع الرئيس الفخري في الساعات الأخيرة لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه في ملف التعاقدات

- كما حدث في التسجيلات السابقة، ولكن الأمور لن تمضي بسلاسة بطبيعة الحال بما يليق بحجم نادي المريخ وطموحات أنصاره خاصة إذا ركزنا على الخلل الذي تسببت فيه المماطلات في التسجيلات السابقة

- وبعض من تصرفات أصبحت مألوفة من سوداكال، ولكنها تشوه صورة المريخ كمؤسسة كبيرة.. ويكفي أن النادي خسر جهود أفضل لاعبيه بسبب أخطاءه الغريبة، خسر مليارات إضافية لمعالجة ملف اللاعبين مطلقي السراح.

- & حواشي & -

- الآن يعيد التأريخ نفسه، حيث أن عدداً من اللاعبين مطلقي السراح ينتظرون المفاوضات الحاسمة للتمديد، وبدلاً عن حازم مصطفى ظهر التازي هذه المرة.. ولكن سوداكال هو سوداكال لن تغيره المواقف ولا التجارب القاسية منها أو الجيدة..!

- في السابق كنا نقصد إتحاد كرة القدم لنصغي إلى تنوير شامل يتناول كل القضايا الخاصة بكرة القدم في السودان، والآن.. أصبحت الدعوات توزع على الإعلاميين ليحتشدوا ويستمعوا لبطولات حسن برقو وإنطباعاته عن رحلاته.. عجبي..!

- أعرف برقو من سنوات طويلة، منذ أن كان يقود دراجة نارية، وتابعت تلك الضجة التي أحدثها في المؤتمر الوطني والنظام السابق، والجدل الذي أثاره في تلك الحقبة وانتهى بتعليق عضويته قبل أن يعود ويعتذر..

- ذلك قبل أن يتضخم ويطلق على نفسه لقب (السلطان).. ويصبح بالتالي صفحة من الصفحات المثيرة في كرة القدم السودانية.

- كل ما ذكرته كان قبل أن يلج برقو عالم الرياضة وكرة القدم.. وقبل أن يدخل سوق الإنتخابات الأخيرة للإتحاد العام ويفرض نفسه على القائمتين، حيث كان هو الوحيد الذي حصل على أصوات المعسكرين المتناقضين.

- فوجئت كغيري بصحيفة إلكترونية تحمل إسم (السلطان) تعبر عن ذلك المستوى الذي وصلناه السلطان يعني (السلطان حسن برقو).. ولو كان إسمها كمال شداد مثلاً لإعتبرت الموضوع عادي جداً..

- لأن شداد رمز رياضي معروف وإن اختلف معه البعض فإن الثابت أنه رمز.. ولكن لغة الأنا وتضخيم الذات جعلت حسن برقو يصعد على أكتاف إعلام الأفراد ويصل مرحلة يقيم فيها مؤتمراً صحفياً وتنويراً بذلك الشكل الدرامي.

- أسامه عطا المنان كان مسؤولاً عن المنتخبات في فترة تأهل فيها منتخبنا الوطني إلى نهائيات الكان مرتين، وحصل على سيكافا مرة ونال برونزية الشان مرتان..

- ومع ذلك لم يعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً ليمجد نفسه أو يصدر صحيفة بإسمه لتسبح بحمده.. بل غادر الإتحاد والبعض يتهمه بإختلاس مبالغ أقل من التي أنفقها من جيبه على المنتخب لغة الأنا وتضخيم الذات.. والصعود على أكتاف الآخرين.. نمط إداري جديد ومدرسة مستحدثة مديرها حسن برقو..!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ليلة السبت او ليلة المباريات الكبيره 


النصر والهلال في صدام كبير في نهائي كأس السوبر السعودي على ملعب استاد الملك فهد الدولي بالعاصمه الرياض عند ال 8:15 بتوقيت العاصمه السعودية و7:15 بتوقيت الخرطوم… 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**عبده فزع يكتب: (القلق والخوف) يهددان المريخ:*




*مصدر الخبر /  صحيفة السوداني*

*مشكلة الأحمر في اللياقة والصناعة.. وأكبر مكافأة للجزولي:*

*العضوية تفجر ثورة الغضب الحمراء.. وابن مدينة المنستير في المريخ:*

* لا شيء يدعو للتفاؤل في المريخ، فالصورة غير واضحة والغموض وعدم وضوح الرؤية والشعور بالقلق؛ هو حال فريق الكرة. الحال الذى فرضته الظروف على النادي الكبير إدارياً وفنياً.
* مشاركة الهلال في دورة نادي سمبا التنزاني والتي يشارك فيها نادي مازمبي الكنغولي جاءت في التوقيت المناسب للفرق الثلاثة، قبل انطلاقتها في دوري المجموعات الإفريقي، وهو ما كان يرغب فيه المدير الفني للهلال الصربي زوران، والذي يعتبر المشاركة في هذه الدورة فرصة ذهبية لإعطاء الفرصة للأوراق البديلة، أي المخزون الاستراتيجي في غياب اللاعبين الدوليين المنضمين لمعسكر المنتخب الوطني، حتى يمكنه تقييم مستوى لاعبيه، خاصة أنه مازال يستكشف المستوى الفني والبدني لكل لاعب من أجل اختيار المكان المناسب له، خاصة أن الموسم لا يزال طويلاً ويحتاج المدرب لجميع لاعبيه تحوطاً لظروف الإصابات والإيقاف أو هبوط المستوى.
* الهروب المستمر للمدربين الأجانب من نادي المريخ في عهد رئيسه آدم سوداكال؛ شيء طبيعي ومتوقع لفشله في توفير أبسط الإمكانات من ملعب خاص للتدريب وخلافه؛ بعد الدمار الشامل الذي لحق باستاد المريخ الذي كان يضاهي بجماله أفضل الإستادات في القارة السمراء.

ابن مدينة المنستير في المريخ
* نتمنى أن يطيب المقام لمدرب المريخ الجديد؛ التونسي نصر الدين النابي، ولا يرحل كما فعل رفاقه بسبب الفوضى التي يتسبب فيها سوداكال.
* من المتوقع أن يقوم النابي باختيار اعضاء الجهاز الفني بنفسه، فهو يعمل بانضباط تام؛ ودوما ما يحبذ أن يرافقه الذين عملوا معه في الاجهزة الفنية بالفرق التي قام بتدريبها.
* النابي متسلح بأعلى شهادة تدريب في كرة القدم، فهو حاصل على دبلوم الاتحاد الأوروبي المحترف، الشيء الذي يمكنه من الإشراف الفني على أي نادي أو منتخب في العالم.
* نصر الدين النابي، له سيرة ذاتية حافلة في مجال التدريب.. فابن مدينة المنستير التونسية، بدأ التدريب مع شبان نادي أندرلخت البلجيكي الشهير، ومنها انطلق في تدريب الأندية الأفريقية.. وتوج بالبطولة الكونفدرالية مع ليوبار الكونغولي في العام 2012، كأول مدرب تونسي يحقق بطولة أفريقية مع نادي أجنبي خارج تونس.. كما أشرف فنياً على الإسماعيلي المصري، ومازيمبي ومويما بامبي الكونغوليين، بالاضافة لند المريخ التاريخي (الهلال).
* إذا كان المريخ يرغب في التعاقد مع لاعبين للاستفادة من خدماتهم في البطولة الإفريقية؛ فإن الفريق الأحمر يحتاج إلى لاعبين أو ثلاثة من ذوي الخبرة، أي لاعبين سوبر أفضل من الموجودين. والحاجة أكثر في صناعة اللعب؛ لتعويض غياب التش، حتى يكون للفريق شكل آخر.
* القرار الذى أصدره البروف كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد الكرة السوداني بإلزام أندية الدوري الممتاز بإشراك لاعبين اثنين تحت سن 23 – 20 عاماً في مباريات الدوري، أثار ردود فعل عنيفة وجدلاً واسعاً واستياءً وسط الأجهزة الفنية، باعتبار هذا القرار تدخلاً في الشأن الفني ويوحي بالخطر على مستقبل الفرق في أكبر مسابقة بالبلاد، وبعد تنفيذ هذا القرار على أرض الواقع وداخل المستطيل الأخضر، قرر الشباب أن يهزموا كل التوقعات، بإجادتهم وتألقهم بعد أن كانوا خارج حسابات أجهزتهم الفنية، لأن المدرب السوداني لا يمتلك الجرأة والشجاعة ويرفض المغامرة باللاعبين الصغار على حساب العجائز خوفاً من الخسائر والإقالة.
* فترة إعداد المريخ لهذا الموسم جاءت ضعيفة جداً وغير كافية، واكتفى الفريق بالإعداد المحلي بعد تراجع رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال عن إقامة معسكر القاهرة نظراً للتكلفة العالية.
* لم يكن ناديا كبيرا كالمريخ في حاجة أبداً للدخول في أزمة عدم وجود مدرب أحمال؛ لضبط لياقة لاعبيه، وكان من الطبيعي أن تجتاح الإصابات الفريق، ومعظمها ناجمة عن الشد العضلي بجميع أنواعه.
* يجب لمجلس إدارة نادي الهلال بقيادة هشام السوباط عدم التدخل في الشؤون الفنية للجهاز الفني، ويكفي الإدارة أنها وفرت لبن الطير للفريق ولاعبيه وجهازهم الفني، باستجابتها لكل المتطلبات الضرورية للفريق الأزرق. بينما الحال في المريخ يغني عن السؤال.
* رغم نجاح مدرب الهلال الصربي زوران في قيادة فريقه للتأهل لدوري المجموعات الإفريقي بعد نتائجه القوية؛ إلا أن انطلاقته في بطولة الدوري الممتاز جاءت متعثرة بتعادله في مباراتين متتاليتين، لتجيء البداية صعبة لأنصاره لعدة أسباب؛ في مقدمتها أن الفريق ضم عدداً كبيراً من الوجوه الجديدة، ولم تكن الأمور مرضية لجهازه الفني، لأن الطموحات كانت أكبر من ذلك بكثير؛ والأحلام كبيرة، ولكن سرعان ما تحسن الأداء والشكل لينجح الفريق في خطف الأضواء وتحقيق نتائج طيبة. أداء الهلال سوف يتطور أكثر بأنصهار وأنسجام لاعبيه.
* في مباريات المريخ الدورية الأخيرة لم يكن الأداء مرضياً وابتعد معظم نجوم المريخ عن حالتهم الطبيعية، باستثناء أصغرهم سناً الشبل الجزولي نوح الذي كان الأكثر إقناعاً وجهداً ومنقذاً للفريق في الأوقات الحرجة والصعبة، ويكفيه اختياره ضمن قائمة المنتخب الوطني، وهو تحفيز يستحقه.
* لم نفهم حقيقة ما يحدث للاعبي المريخ في الشوط الأول وجزء كبير من الشوط الثاني، وأعتقد أن السبب الرئيسي يرجع لضعف اللياقة البدنية، بدليل أن المدرب الفرنسي الراحل جوميز كان يتجه ويقوم بنفسه بعمل مدرب الأحمال، لعدم وجود مدرب اللياقة في النادي الكبير. ويبدو أن رئيسه آدم سوداكال لديه قناعة بعدم أهمية وجود اختصاصي أحمال، طالما أن المدير الفني موجود، ويمكن القيام بكل المهام والواجبات الأخرى.
* تعاقدات نادي المريخ مع المدربين الأجانب شيء يمكن وجائز ووارد، فالمدرب الأجنبي للمريخ يكون عاطلاً عن العمل قبل حضوره بحثاً عن المادة، وعندما يستقيل أو تتم إقالته يبدأ رحلة البحث عن مستحقاته، ويصل به المطاف باللجوء للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (وهو حدث من سوداكال مع أكثر من مدرب ولاعب أجنبي).
* يلاحظ التمركز الخاطئ في دفاع المريخ، وهو ما ينذر بكارثة في دوري المجموعات الإفريقية. إذا لم يجد المعالجة السريعة.
* هلال الساحل الصاعد حديثاً لدوري الأضواء استحق إعجاب وتقدر الجميع بعد العروض والنتائج القوية في بداية مسيرته والتي أهلته للتربع على صدارة الدوري الممتاز في جولته السادسة متفوقاً على القمة الهلال والمريخ.
* غاب القانون في بعض مجموعات بطولة الدوري الوسيط، فتحولت المباريات إلى معارك، بل تم الاعتداء على حكم في مجموعة الأبيض، ولم يستطع تكملة المباراة.
* روابط المريخ بدول المهجر وقروباته المختلفة لا يتأخرون في تلبية نداء ناديهم في أي وقت؛ بدعمهم المادي والمعنوي؛ وذلك من منطلق حبهم وعشقهم لناديهم. وبهذه المناسبة لا بد من الإشادة بروابط المهجر بتكفلهم لملعب إستاد المريخ بمحطة تقنية المياه والتي وصلت بالفعل وجاري العمل لتركيبها وتشغيلها. وهو جهد مقدر يستحقون عليه التقدير.
* إدارة نادي سيمبا التنزاني تعاقدت مع مدرب المريخ السابق الفرنسي جوميز، وبدأت المفاوضات بينه وبين النادي في فترة ليست بالقصيرة، ووافق الفرنسي على العرض المغري والذى يبلغ أربعة أضعاف ما تقاضاه بالمريخ، حيث يحصل على 40 ألف دولار شهرياً، بينما كان راتبه بالمريخ فقط 10 آلاف دولار. والخطوة التي أقدم عليها النادي وإن كانت مشروعة قانوناً بعد النزاع، بدفع جوميز للشرط الجزائي لإدارة المريخ، وبعد إخلاله بالعقد المبرم بين الطرفين، والذى يمتد لمدة عام، ولم يمض عليه أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر، لا تخلو من الخبث، نظراً لأن المريخ وسيمبا يلعبان في مجموعة واحدة بدوري المجموعات الإفريقي، وربما يكون المريخ أحد منافسيه لخطف إحدى بطاقتي التأهل لربع نهائي البطولة، ولذلك أراد الاستعانة بالفرنسي لمعرفته التامة بكل كبيرة وصغيرة عن فريق المريخ حتى يسهل من مهمته في اجتياز عقبة منافسه.
* مدرب المنتخب الوطني الفرنسي فيلور رجل متواضع جداً وديمقراطي في عمله ويستمع لآراء الآخرين بجهازه المعاون ويحرص على مشورتهم.
* بطولة الدوري الممتاز لا تزال في الملعب، ولكن إذا أراد المريخ الدفاع عن لقبه فإن المطلوب منه أن يفوز في كل مبارياته، فهل يقدر على ذلك، ننتظر الإجابة داخل المستطيل الأخضر.
* المدرب الصربي الذي كان ينوي المريخ التعاقد معه؛ بات حديث المنتديات الحمراء، إلا أن المريخ سرعان ما تراجع عن الخطوة. الصربي مدرب قاد أندية عربية وخليجية كبيرة، ولم يعرف بعد أسباب عدم إكمال المريخ التعاقد مع الصربي.
* أزمة العضوية فجرت ثورة الغضب العارم بنادي المريخ، حيث طالبت الجماهير بفتح باب العضوية من جديد؛ باعتبار أن ذلك حق مشروع يكفله القانون للراغبين في نيل عضوية ناديهم.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى* 



*إسماعيل حسن* 
*لو قلت ليكم فاهم حاجة بغشكم* 

* رجاء إخوتي وأحبابي وقرائي الكرام، تقبلوا اعتذاري، وبالغ أسفي على أنني لا أعرف أي معلومة عن المحترفين الذين ينوي المريخ التعاقد معهم..
* أعرف من وين؟؟!! 
* ولا أعرف هل هم أربعة.. أم خمسة.. أم ولا واحد..!! 
* أعرف من وين؟؟!! 
* وكذلك لا أعرف هل سيتم التعاقد مع المدرب التونسي نصر الدين النابي فعلاً، أم أن هنالك احتمالاً بأن يحدث خلاف في تفاصيل العقد عندما يجلس الطرفان اليوم أو غداً..!! 
* أعرف من وين؟؟!! 
* وكذلك لا أملك معلومة عن المباراتين الوديتين التي ذكرت الأسافير أن المريخ سيؤديهما مع فريق يوغندي، وفي رواية أخرى مع إينمبا النيجيري ..
* أملكها من وين؟؟!! 
* عزائي الوحيد أنني لست الوحيد الذي لا يعرف....
* كل الزملاء الصحفيين والإعلاميين الحمر؛ زيي واحد.. 
* البقول ليكم عارف بغشكم....
ً * يعرف من وين وكيف إذا كانت (العِرفة) مسجونة عند شخص واحد لا يخفى عليكم؟؟ 
* وأزيدكم من الشعر (بيتاً مسلحاً) .. حتى بقية أعضاء مجلس المريخ المكلف الله يديهم الصحة والعافية؛ زينا واحد... (ما ناقشين التكتح)!!! .... وكذلك الجماهير مغلوبة على أمرها..!!!!
* من أين لنا جميعاً أن نعرف والسيد سوداكال لا يثق في أحد.. ويصر على أن يدير فريقنا - لاحظوا فريقنا ما فريقه -؛ من داخل جزيرة معزولة، وفق ما يمليه عليه مزاجه الخاص..  
* ولو يذكر القراء، فإنني في بدايات هذا المجلس، نصحته بأن ينفتح على الإعلام والجماهير كما كانت تفعل المجالس السابقة.. وأكدت له على أن ابتعاده عن القاعدة، إذا لم يضرّه لن يفيده.. وقد كان.. 
* ثلاث سنوات وهو يتخبط في أدائه.. وينافس نفسه بنفسه على السوء والعشوائية.. ويبدو في بعض الأحيان وكأن هدفه تدمير المريخ، لا النهوض به!! 
* لا هو فاهم حاجة، ولا نحن فاهمين..
* والباشوات العاملين فيها عارفين اي حاجة، يشيلوا ويشتلوا في الأخبار المضروبة الكاذبة في الصحف والأسافير، ويزيدون الحيرة حيرة، والعتمة عتمة وسط الصفوة الأخيار .. 
* عموماً... لا ندري لو كان سوداكال هو بيريز أو ناصر الخليفي، ما الذي كان سيفعله بنا أكثر من الذي فعله ولا يزال يفعله... 
* اللهم طولك يا روح..
* ختاماً...... السويتوها بي إييدكم... غلبت أجاويدكم يا عشاق المريخ.. 
* أكدنا ليكم عشرات المرات - إن لم تكن مئات المرات - على أن العضوية هي سلاحكم الوحيد الذي يمكنكم من حكم ناديكم.. 
* ما اشتغلتوا بينا الشغلة.. 
* أها خموا وصروا... 
* إنها ليست شماتة فيكم...
* حاشا لله أن اشمت في أجمل وأعظم عشاق نادٍ في العالم.. ولكنه عشم في أن تعوا الدرس.. وتبدأوا في تنظيم صفوفكم.. وترتيب أوضاعكم.. والاستعداد (مويه ونور)، لاكتساب العضوية بمجرد الإعلان عن فتح بابها.. 
* الفات مات.. ونحن اولاد اليوم.. ومن لم يتعظ بماضيه الأليم، البركة فيه.... ولن أزيد.. 

آخر السطور 

* تهانينا الحارة لأسرة فريق الكواكب العريق بالصحافة غرب مربع 28، بمناسبة نيله بطولة الدوري العام بدون هزيمة وتعادل واحد..والذي أهّله لأن يمثل رابطة الصحافة في بطولة الدوري العام للناشئين بولاية الخرطوم.. وبالتأكيد كل أبناء مدينة الصحافة صحافة العظام، سيكونون خلفه في هذه البطولة إلى أن ينالها بإذن الله.. 
* يذكر أن مدرب الفريق هو العقيد شرطة معاش، الأستاذ المحامي عوض كرنديس، الأمين العام السابق لرابطة مشجعي المريخ المركزية.. لذا لم يكن هذا الإنجاز غريباً طالما أن الجينات الحمراء راسخة في فريقه، إلى درجة أن يحقق إنجازا لم يحققه سوى المريخ ناديه الكبير..
* وكفى.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عمار طيفور:سعيد باكتمال اجراءات قيدي للمريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ عبر لاعب  المريخ الجديد عمار طيفور عن بالغ سعادته باكتمال اجراءات قيده في كشوفات  المريخ وذلك بعد انطابق المريخ امس بياناته واكد اللاعب انه يتحرق شوقا من  اجل ارتداء شعار المريخ حتى يكون اللاعب قدر التحدي ويسعد الجماهير التي  صبرت على ايقافه ودعمته معنويا وذلك خلال المناصحة وعدم الملل برغم ايقاف  اجراءات قيده وقال : كنت اتدرب وكنت على يقين بان المريخ سيكمل اجراءات  قيدي واتمنى ان اوفق في اداء المطلوب مني داخل المستطيل الاخضر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثي "أزمة الهلال" يشارك مع المريخ وديا
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
فاز  المريخ على فريق الامتداد، متذيل دوري المستوى الأول بالعاصمة الخرطوم  بنتيجة (4/0)، اليوم الخميس، في مباراة ودية بملعب نادي النيل الخرطوم.

أحرز أهداف المريخ "قلب الدفاع حمزة داؤود من ركلة جزاء، وبكري المدينة، ورمضان عجب (هدفين)".

وشهدت  المباراة مشاركة 3 من لاعبي الأزمة التعاقدية بين المريخ والهلال، لأول  مرة منذ نحو 3 أشهر، وهم الظهير الأيسر بخيت خميس ولاعب المحور محمد الرشيد  والمهاجم رمضان عجب.

وكانت لجنة أوضاع  اللاعبين باتحاد الكرة، قد رفضت استئناف الهلال، ضد لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين  بالاتحاد، قبل نحو أسبوعين، ومنحت المريخ حق الحصول على اللاعبين، الذين  اختاروا اللعب له، رغم تعاقدهم في وقت سابق مع الهلال.

وأشرف مدرب  الأحمال الاختصاصي، الجزائري أحمد بن قابلية، على فريق المريخ في مباراة  الامتداد، بتكليف من مجلس إدارة المريخ، ليكون مديرا فنيا إلى حين وصول  المدير الفني الجديد التونسي نصر الدين النابي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يهزم مازيمبي ويتجاوز سقطة سيمبا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الهلال السوداني 
مسح  فريق الهلال السوداني خسارته القاسية برباعية، أمس الأول الأربعاء أمام  فريق سيمبا، بفوز معنوي على مازيمبي الكونغولي (2-1)، اليوم الجمعة على  الملعب الخارجي لاستاد مكابا بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام، ضمن بطولة  "سيمبا سوبر كب" الودية.

أحرز هدفي الهلال، فيني كومبي بونجونجا في  الدقيقة 30 والمهاجم البديل محمد موسى الضي في الدقيقة 90، بينما أحرز  لمازيمبي الغيني مصطفى كايوتيه في الدقيقة 12.

وأجرى زوران  مانولوفيتش المدير الفني للهلال، عدة تبديلات عن تشكيله الذي خاض به مباراة  سيمبا، حيث استبعد الدولي الأوغندي جمال سالم، واستعان بحارس المنتخب  الأولمبي السوداني محمد النور أبوجا، وشارك الظهير الأيسر آدم الدالي بدلا  من القائد عبد اللطيف بويا.

وفي وسط الملعب ظهر في المحور مجاهد  فاروق بدلا من صلاح عادل، وفي الجانب الهجومي الأيسر لعب أباذر عبد المنعم  بدلا من سليم برشاوي، وشارك لاعب الوسط الزيمبابوي لاست جيسي منذ البداية.

وعكس  مجريات المباراة فاجأ مازيمبي الهلال بإحراز هدف مبكر في الدقيقة 12 عن  طريق الغيني مصطفى كايوتي، مستغلا ضغف التغطية من دفاع الهلال لكرة من ركلة  زاوية ارتدت عالية أسفل القائم الأيمن، إلى الجانب الآخر فضربها كايوتيه  بسهولة في الزاوية اليسرى.

ولعب مدرب الهلال زوران بإستراتيجية عدم  الاندفاع ومجاراة فريق مازيمبي الذي استحوذ على معظم مجريات الشوط الأول،  لكن دون خطورة كبيرة على مرمى الهلال الذي كان ينقل هجمات مرتدة خطيرة.

وفي  الدقيقة 30 ونتيجة لتحركات الزيمبابوي لاست جيسي في المنطقة الهجومية نجح  في عكس كرة عالية داخل الصندوق من الجانب الأيسر، أسقطها مجاهد فاروق برأسه  داخل الصندوق، فانزلق عليها فيني بونجونجا وسددها في المرمى مباشرة.

وفي  الشوط الثاني واصل الهلال نفس نهج الشوط الأول، لكنه استطاع فرض أسلوبه،  ولم تهتز شخصيته الفنية رغم التبديلات التي أجراها المدرب زوران.

وخرج  كل من فيني كومبي وأباذر عبد المنعم ووالي الدين بوجبا وموفق صديق ولاست،  ودخل على التوالي كل من وليد الشعلة وسليم برشاوي وصلاح عادل محمد موسى  الضي ومنير يونس.

ورجح محمد موسى الضي كفة الهلال بعد دخوله بـ7  دقائق محرزا هدف الفوز، وذلك بعد أن زاحم قلب الدفاع كاباسو شونجو، الذي  فشل في السيطرة على الكرة بعد سقوطها فخطفها الضي قادما من خلفه، وتقدم بها  نحو المرمى وسددها قوية زاحفة في قلب المرمى.

يذكر أن الهلال أكمل  مبارياته ببطولة نادي سيمبا الودية، وأصبح رصيده 3 نقاط من مباراتين، وسوف  ينتظر مباراة الختام بعد يوم غد الأحد والتي سوف تجمع فريقي سيمبا  ومازيمبي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*   الصاوي نجم المريخ: لا نخشى الأهلي المصري والتأهل في المتناول 


   



الصاوي يؤكد طموح المريخ بتحقيق الإنجازات على الصعيدين المحلي والقاري (Facebook)





   حافظ محمد أحمد 


الخرطوم WinWin





كشف اللاعب السوداني السماني الصاوي، نجم نادي المريخ والمنتخب السوداني، عن طموح فريقه في دوري أبطال إفريقيا والدوري السوداني الممتاز، وأوضح أن المريخ  لا يخشى مواجهة الأهلي المصري  وبمقدوره تحقيق بطاقة الـتأهل على حساب الأهلي لثمن نهائي رابطة الأبطال.  كما تحدث السماني عن شجون أخرى تتعلق بالمريخ. وفيما يأتي نص الحوار.. 

كيف تقيم حصيلة الفريق في الفترة الماضية؟

الحصيلة جيدة إلى حد كبير، تأهلنا لمرحلة المجموعات، ونقاسم الهلال صدارة  الدوري، ولكن ما يهمني بالدرجة الأولى المحصلة النهائية، يتعين علينا  الاجتهاد والعمل بجدية كبيرة لنحقق كل أهدافنا بعد أن حققنا جزءا منها.

ما أسباب تراجع مستواك بعد أن ختمت الموسم على نحو مثالي؟

صحيح لم أقدم حتى الآن مستوى مماثلا كالذي قدمته في نهاية الموسم الماضي،  ولكن مع استمرار المباريات أستطيع العودة بشكل يرضيني ويلبي طموح الجماهير،  ما زلنا في بدايات الدوري، أثق أن القادم سيكون أفضل بكثير بالنسبة إلي  وإلى فريقي.

كيف تنظر للمواجهات الصعبة التي تنتظركم في دوري الأبطال؟

علينا أن نحدد أهدافنا جيدا، ونأخذ كل مباراة على أنها مباراة بطولة، جميع  المباريات صعبة داخل أو خارج ملعبنا، ولكننا نستطيع تقديم مستويات مميزة  أثق في ظهورنا على نحو مميز، كما أثق بشدة في قدرتنا على الظفر بإحدى  بطاقتي التأهل.


كيف ترى مواجهة الأهلي في افتتاحية مشوار مجموعات الأبطال؟

البدايات دائما صعبة لكل الأندية، لا نخشى الأهلي ونستطيع إحراجه، لا  تنقصنا الثقة، وهي السلاح الأقوى  بالنسبة إلينا، نعشق التحديات والمباريات  الصعبة، نحترم الأهلي، فهو فريق كبير يحمل لقب البطولة ولكننا لا نخشاه،  الحقيقية أننا لا نخشى أي منافس، بل نحترم جميع الفرق.

ولكن هناك فوارق كبيرة في الإعداد والإمكانات؟

ندرك جيدا أن الأهلي سيكون قادما من كأس العالم للأندية، وهذا ما يدفعنا  لتحقيق أفضل نتيجة، كل الفوارق يمكن أن تذوب وتتلاشى في الملعب، تلك "90"  دقيقة مختلفة، نعشق التحديات ونستمتع بالمواجهات الصعبة.

وكيف تنظر للمواجهة أمام سيمبا والمدرب السابق للمريخ غوميز؟

بغوميز وبدونه سيمبا فريق كبير، الفرنسي أمضى معنا فترة جيدة، ولن نحصر  المواجهة معه ونختزلها في شخصه، سنواجه فريقا كبيرا قادما بقوة.

بعضهم متخوف من وجود غوميز لكونه يعرف كل التفاصيل عن الفريق، ما رأيك؟

ونحن أيضا نعرف كل شيء عن كل المنافسين، لا نخشى مثل هذه الأمور، فالمتغيرات تحدث أحيانا حتى في المباريات.



هل تعتقد أن الفريق يتأثر بالتغييرات الكبيرة على الأجهزة الفنية؟

الاستقرار الفني مطلوب بطبيعة الحال، ولكن مهمتي تبدأ قبل المباريات وتنتهي  مع نهايتها، ولكن في كل الأحوال الاستقرار الفني مهم ومطلوب.

برأيك ما أسباب التفوق الكبير للمريخ على الرغم من الظروف التي تحيط به دائما؟

الثقة بالنفس والطموح والروح القتالية العالية التي نخوض بها مبارياتنا، كل  مباراة تمثل لنا تحديا خاصا، والانتصارات المتتالية عززت ثقتنا في أنفسنا  أكثر وسهلت من مهمتنا، الجميع تخوف على الفريق في بداية الموسم، وازداد  الخوف بعد الغيابات التي ضربت الفريق، تقريبا فقدنا خط الدفاع بأكمله وخط  الوسط، ومع ذلك لم تتوقف الانتصارات؛ لأننا نحتكم على دكة بدلاء في غاية  التميز ونثق بقدرتنا على تجاوز الصعوبات حتى جماهيرنا اعتادت على ذلك.

ما أسباب تألقك الدائم في مباريات القمة؟

احترام المنافس وعشقي للتحديات والمباريات الصعبة، علاقتي مميزة للغاية  بجماهير المريخ، وأعلم جيدا أنها تثق بي وبكل نجوم الفريق؛ لذلك أكون حريصا  على إسعادها، في آخر مباراة للديربي دخلنا بفرصتين، ولكن جماهيرنا كانت  ترغب في الفوز، آثرنا تقديمه هدية لهم؛ لوقفتهم القوية مع الفريق.

السماني الصاوي نادر الظهور على وسائل الإعلام، ما الأسباب؟

علاقتي بالإعلام جيدة للغاية، أنصفني كثيرا ومنحني ما أستحقه، وساندني،  أعترف بذلك، ولكن أرغب في مزيد من التركيز، أتحدث في التوقيت المناسب.

في الختام بماذا تعد جماهير المريخ؟

أتدرب حاليا جيدا، وسنجتهد من أجل إسعاد جماهيرنا، نعرف تماما أنها تثق  بشدة في اللاعبين، لن ندخر جهدا من أجل تقديم الانتصارات هدية لهم، على  الصعيد الشخصي علاقتي بالجماهير متميزة للغاية والثقة بيننا موجودة، أعدهم  بتقديم الأفضل مستقبلا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الوالي يقنع سيف تيري بالاستمرار مع المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ نجح رئيس نادي  المريخ السابق السيد جمال الوالي في اقناع اللاعب سيف تيري بالاستمرار مع  المريخ لفترة جديد ويتوقع ان يقوم اللاعب بتمديد تعاقده خلال الساعات  المقبلة لفترة جديدة وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان الوالي نجح في  انتزاع موافقة اللاعب ويتوقع ان تسلمه حقوقه بطرف نادي المريخ والتي تبرع  بها طه احمد التازي والتي وصلت الى رئيس نادي المريخ الحالي سوداكال خلال  الايام الماضية مع عددا من زملائه اللاعبين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يمدد عقد الرباعي خلال ساعات
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ من المتوقع ان  يمدد المريخ عقد الرباعي صلاح نمر وعماد الصيني وحمزة داؤود وسيف تيري  خلال الساعات المقبلة وذلك بعد موافقتهم على التمديد لفترة جديدة وتكفل  رئيس المريخ طه احمد التازي بصفقة الرباعي والبالغة مليون دولار وكشفت  متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان نادي المريخ نجح في الحصول على مبالغ الصفقة من  رئيس المريخ الشرفي خلال الايام الماضية والتي قام بارسالها الى رئيس  المريخ سوداكال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يطابق بيانات لاعب جامايكي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يطابق نادي  المريخ وقبل نهاية المهلة الممنوحة للاندية السودانية الحادي والثلاثين من  الشهر الجاري ..يطابق بيانات لاعبي جامايكي وذلك برعاية من رئيس النادي  الفخري احمد طه التازي ويتوقع ان يكون اللاعب رابع لاعب اجنبي بجانب باندا  والنيجيري والكاميروني وهناك لاعب آخر تم الاتفاق عنه يتوقع ان يكمل المريخ  اكمال اجراءاته خلال الساعات المقبلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ ينتظر بطاقة النيجيري
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ ينتظر المريخ  وصول بطاقة اللاعب النييجري كوني لاكمال اجراءات قيده في الكشف الافريقي  خلال الساعات المقبلة وتفيد المتابعات ان اليوم السبت هو آخر موعد لتسجيل  اللاعب الاجانب والمحليين حسب فتح السيستم من الفيفا باعتبار ان الفترة  الحالية فترة استثنائية ويمكن للمريخ الاستفادة منها باضافة لاعبين جدد  لكشفه الافريقي حتى يصبح الاحمر جاهزا ومؤهلا للعب في البطولة الافريقية  بكشف بدون وناقص

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق يكشف.. تهم بالإحتيال والسرقة تطارد جامايكي المريخ

  يُعد المهاجم الجاميكي "دارين ماتكوس" المرشح للإنضمام لنادي المريخ، أحد  ابرز لاعبي المنتخب الجامايكي، فقد خاض معه"50" مباراة بسجل تهديفي بلغ  "18" هدفاً.

 وبحسب مسيرة اللاعب التي تحصل عليها #سبورتاق، فإن  "ماتوكس"  لعب لـفريق  "كوفر وايت كاب" الكندي في العام 2012 إلى 2016، شارك مع "الكندي"  في"93"مباراة تمكن خلالها من احراز "19" هدفاً.

 إنتقل "ماكتوس" بعدها إلى نادي" لبورتلاند تايبر" الأمريكي في موسم 2016 حتى 2017، وسجل حضوره في"43" مباراة محرزاً "5" اهداف فقط.

 وفي العام 2018 بدأ مشوارا جديداً مع "دي سي يونايتد" الأمريكي، خاض مع  الفريق "25" مباراة محرزاً "10" اهداف خلالها، ولعب جنباً بجنب مع الهداف  الإنجليزي الشهير "واين روني".

 وأخيراً إنتهى به المطاف مع نادي" سينسياتي" الأمريكي، في العام 2019، حيث  لعب بشعاره "21" مباراة، واستطاع الوصول إلى الشباك في"3" مناسبات.

 وانتهى عقد اللاعب مع ناديه في نوفمبر 2019، ولم يسجل في أي فريق آخر، علماً بأن آخر مشاركة له كانت في 15 سبتمبر من العام نفسه.

 اما إجمالي مشاركاته فيصل إلى"299" مباراة، سجل خلالها "76" هدفاً، بمعدّل هدف لكل اربع مباريات.

 لكن الأكثر إثارة في ملف اللاعب الرياضي؛ بحسب ما افادت به متابعات  #سبورتاق، هو توجيه القضاء الأمريكي تهمة ارتكاب جريمتين بولاية  "بنسلفينيا" هو ما كشفه موقع "espn" الشهير من وثائق المحكمة.

 ويتعلق الإتهام بالتحايل على التأمين بمطالبات كاذبة أو احتيالية، والسرقة عن طريق الخداع في بلدة "كارول".

 وتم تقديم الشكوى بشكلٍ رسمي إلى المحكمة بتاريخ الخامس من ديسمبر من العام 2019 مع تقديم ضمانة مالية قدرها "50 ألف دولار".

 وبحسب المواقع الأمريكية ،تأجلت محاكمة المهاجم "الجامايكي" عدة أشهر بسبب  جائحة "كورونا" وتسببت القضية والتهم التي يواجهها اللاعب في تعطيل مسيرته  الرياضية حيث لم ينضم لأي نادٍ خلال العام الماضي.

 و علم #سبورتاق بأن نادي المريخ قام بإدخال بيانات اللاعب مساء أمس في  نظام مطابقة البيانات، في انتظار الموافقة من "الفيفا" ليتم إكمال العملية  حتى يصبح لاعباً رسمياً بالنادي الأحمر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريقنا الشاب يخسر امام شباب امبدة بهدفين مقابل هدف ضمن منافسات دوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تطورات جديدة بشان احتراف مهاجم المريخ




$âک†#زول #النعيم #حمد 

الخرطوم : النعيم حمد 
على معلومات جديدة بشأن العرض المقدم من نادي الشرطة العراقي للاعب المريخ سيف تيري، وحسب قناة المريخ مصدر مطلب جماهيري  فان وفد النادي العراقي المكون من الوكيل المصري الى جانب مدير التعاقدات بالنادي ينتظر ان يحل بالخرطوم اليوم ( السبت)
ونفى مصدر أن يكون الوفد قد وصل أمس ( الجمعة) وأشار إلى أن الوفد ينتظر أن يبدأ جولة تفاوضية مع مسؤولي المريخ بشان إمكانية إطلاق سراح اللاعب خلال الفترة القادمة.
وينتهي عقد تيري مع المريخ خلال الأشهر القليلة القادمة.
ونفى مصدر مطلع بمجلس المريخ اي تفكير لبيع اللاعب لافتا ان الانباء التي تورد في هذا الأمر لا اساس لها من الصحة مطلقا وزاد بالقول ان مجلس المريخ شرع في مفاوضة اللاعب لتجديد تعاقده من اجل ضمان بقائه في الكشوفات خاصة في ظل الإستحقاقات التي تنتظر المريخ في دوري المجموعات بالبطولة الافريقية.
واوضح المصدر ان النادي لم يتلق عرض رسمي من نادي الشرطة العراقي ولم تتم اي جلسات للتفاوض عكس ما يشاع لافتا انه لكل حادثة حديث.
يذكر ان مصادر مقربة من اللاعب اوضحت بان الاخير تلقي عرض جاد من نادي الشرطة العراقي للتعاقد معه لمدة عامين مقابل 600 الف دولار.
وبحسب المصدر فان نادي الهلال يراقب تفاصيل العرض العراقي وذلك من واقع رغبته في كسب خدمات اللاعب كذلك









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبو الأحمر يترقبون




$âک†#زول #النعيم #حمد 

الخرطوم: النعيم حمد 
يترقب عدد من لاعبي المريخ حسم مصيرهم بشان استمراريتهم مع الفريق خلال المرحلة القادمة وبحسب المعلومات بطرف الصحيفة فان ملف التجديد لعدد من اللاعبين لم يبارح مكانه حيث يكتنف الغموض مصير التفاوض مع المهاجم سيف تيري على ضوء العروض التي تلقاها اللاعب بخلاف كذلك التفاوض مع اللاعب بكري المدينة والذي وبحسب مصادر مقربة من مجلس الادارة لم يتم حتى اللحظة تاكيد تجديد تعاقده من عدمه وهو الامر الذي يخلف الكثير من الهواجس









*

----------

